# Frage zu Erste Hilfe



## Tonaros (28. September 2007)

Moin Moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich han da ma ne Frage: Und zwar hab ich jetzt Erste Hilfe 150 erreicht aber kann beim Lehrer nichts updaten aber habe bei anderen Chars schon gesehen dass die zB 300 Punkte haben. Wie kann ich auch mehr Punkte erreichen?

Thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. September 2007)

Eventuell Bücher?


----------



## Pomela (29. September 2007)

Suchfunktion nutzen !

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=13911


----------



## Tonaros (29. September 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Suchfunktion nutzen !
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=13911




ah... thx für den link !!!

muss zugeben: hab nur so rum geguckt ob ich was finde und mir is das nicht aufgefallen und jop die nutze hab ich dann ganz "vergessen" ^^


----------



## Ferago (12. November 2007)

Jap ab 150 musste es mit einem buch machen gibt's für horde im arathihochland und für allis in den düstermarschen evt. auch im ah aber da ists immer vieeel zu teuer.

Wenn du schon da bis kauf auch gleich das buch für schwere seidenverbände (oder waren's andere?)


----------



## Ascia (13. November 2007)

Bis skill 150 kann dir jeder lehrer in den hauptstädten das beibringen
Ab skill 150 brauchst du bücher die dir neue verbände lehren und dir eine höhere skillfähigkeit bieten (auf alliseite sind diese bücher in burg stromgarde käuflich zu erwerben)
ich glaube, bin mir aber ncith sicher ab skill 225 oder so musst du auf alliseite nach theramore (düstermarschen) in die burg gehen und ne quest machen die dir lehrt bis skill 300 erste hilfe zu verwenden da kannst du auch zwei nue verbände erlernen
und dann gehts weiter ab skill 300 musste dann in die scherbenwelt
hoffe ich konnte dir wetierhelfen.


----------



## Logeras (13. November 2007)

Ferago schrieb:


> Jap ab 150 musste es mit einem buch machen gibt's für horde im arathihochland und für allis in den düstermarschen evt. auch im ah aber da ists immer vieeel zu teuer.
> 
> Wenn du schon da bis kauf auch gleich das buch für schwere seidenverbände (oder waren's andere?)



Das ist umgekehrt Ally Arathihochland und Horde Düstermarschen.


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2007)

Logeras schrieb:


> Das ist umgekehrt Ally Arathihochland und Horde Düstermarschen.



Ne, ist schon richtig...


----------



## Logeras (13. November 2007)

@Soramac die Frage war Erste Hilfe ab 150 und nicht ab 225 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erste Hilfe ab 150 Ally Arathihochland Burg Stromgarde Bücher, Horde Düstermarschen Brackenwall

Erste Hilfe ab 225 Ally Düstermarschen Theramore Lehrer,Horde Arathihochland Hammerfall Lehrer


----------



## Infernalo (14. November 2007)

*Klickt auf den erste Hilfe Lehrer*

*Liest was da steht: "Ihr müßt zur Burg Stromgarde, dort gibt es jemanden der ein Buch für euch verkauft"*

*Ist sich zu 100% sicher das der Lehrer für die Horde seinen Hordechar ebenfalls ins richtige Gebiet geschickt hat um ein Buch zu kaufen*


----------

